# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa  punime të mia -djerakohë

## kepi

As nuk mar vesh nga skulptura dhe as nga vizatimi ( prandaj, këta fotografi edhe po i vendosi  në këtë forum - të artizanatit ) .

Nuk kisha si të kaloj kohën e pa punë dhe mora skalpera , dalta e çekiç në dorë sa për të vrarë monotoninë ,dhe punova këta projekte ,shihni dhe kritikat e këshillat janë të mirseardhura ,sidomos nga njerzit e artit .

Ju falm. 

Ja se si e përgadita konstruktin për Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun

----------


## Morning star

Kjo thote Shefqet Marku Property!!!

----------


## kepi

Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu i përfunduar - gatshëm ,natyrisht që duhet të ngjyroset me ngjyrë bronxi .

----------


## kepi

> Kjo thote Shefqet Marku Property!!!




Po ashtu është Morning star ,janë pronë të miat  e të punuara nga unë vetë .

----------


## kepi

Skënderbeu nga afër

----------


## kepi

Rozafa

----------


## kepi

Nëna Terezë  (  Gonxhe Bojaxhiu )

----------


## kepi

At  Gjergj Fishta

----------


## kepi

Shqiponja, Kalaja e Krujës dhe Shtëpia e Lidhjes së Prizrenit e punuar në qelq Plexi

----------


## kepi

E njeta , por e parë nga mbrapa 







për tani kaq .
Do sjelli edhe të tjera por mbasi ti mbaroj .

----------


## kepi

Në tryezë duke punuar

----------


## kepi

Portreti i Nënës Terezë i vendosur në ram ,por ende e pa ngjyrosur .




Portreti i Nënës Terezë i vendosur në ram ,por ende e pa ngjyrosur ,gjatë ceremonialit të pranimit të Çmimit Nobel .

----------


## kepi

Portreti i At Gjergj Fishtës në ram ,ende i pa ngjyrosur .

----------


## kepi

Porterti i Naim Frashërit në ram, ende i pa ngjyrosur .






Portretet në formë Ovale ,janë të madhësive :-

a. vertikalisht 25 cm ,dhe 
b. horizontalisht 20 cm.


Ndërs busti i Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut është :-

a. vertikalisht 40 cm dhe 
b. horizontalisht 37 cm .

----------


## kepi

Tani për tani jam duke punuar këtë Stemë .

----------


## kepi

Poashtu jam duke punuar në bustin e Nënës Terezë .


















Kur do i mbaroj ,do i postoj edhe si do duken  të mbaruara .

----------


## kepi

Edhe përse njihemi si popull llafazan menjëherë pas makaronave ( italianëve ) ,asnjë fjalë  nuk është shkruar  nga 98 -të vizitorë deri më sot !!!!


Atyre që më kanë përgëzuar dhe uruar  me mesazhe private për mundin në punimet , ju falemderit .

Me aq sa dij dhe si ma kapën mua mendja ,jam munduar të bëj diçka .

----------


## Ermal 22

Shume bukur. 
Kjo me pelqeu vecanerisht

----------


## pellumbi

Shume te bukura te lumshin duart
paske talent.

----------


## kepi

Falem .  Ermal dhe Pëllumbi .


Ja dhe Nëna Terezë gati ,gati e mbaruar, përveç disa gravurave extra në ftyrë .

Busti i Nënës Terezë është 67 cm. i lartë .



E parë nga ana e djathtë 






E parë nga ana e majtë 





E parë nga mbrapa .

----------

